# Robert's Brick Mortar



## jgbeerman (Jan 6, 2010)

Evening Yall-

I tried doing a mortar wash on my brick firehouse, but it turned out really poor. After a few different attempts I hit the internet once again and came across Robert's Brick Mortar.

http://www.robertsbrickmortar.com/index.html

Has anyone use this before? looking for some honest reviews

Thanks


----------



## jgbeerman (Jan 6, 2010)

I have also heard that applying some flour and rubbing it in and then spraying with dullcoat works well. Anyone try this method?


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

I think a lot of O gauge guys use drywall spackle for mortar. I personally have never done it though so I'm not sure how it would work (pictures I've seen look good though)


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I have tried it once. I just use an acrylic off white and wipe . Leaving the seams with color.

I agree with the add 'nothing tricky about it'.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I paint with a Red primer (flat), then after it has dried a little while I hit it with pastel chalk (light grey) - Just dust it on into the cracks and wipe the faces clean. Seal it up with flat clearcoat


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

ON one building I did I painted the building a light grey primer and then took different colored red and brown colored pencils to color the bricks in. It turned out pretty good. I will have to pull the stuff out of storage before I can take some pics of it. 

On another building I did I just thinned some light grey and used that as a wash over the bricks, Once it dried I was able to wash off the grey from the brick and leave it in the channels. I have a couple of pics of that building but the camera I was using could not pull the detail out all that well.




























Hope you like!

Massey


----------

